# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Si i/e thërrisni me përkëdheli?

## Nyx

Ok e dime qe njerezit tuaj te zemres kan emrat e tyre, po si i therrisni me perkedheli ... kur ju bejne qefin :buzeqeshje: , kur  ju merzisin :ngerdheshje:   etj etj ?

----------


## land

e poshter..

----------


## land

Qelbesire......

----------


## EnRy

Majmun  :ngerdheshje: ..

----------


## Jack Watson

hamshor

tiger

luan

me pak fjale kafshaxhi.

 :perqeshje:

----------


## lenci_80

Varet per cin person behet fjal se mund te ket dhe shum persona per zem,er duke hyr familja e te tjer :P

fjalet me te mira qe dalin nga zemra prandaj quhen njerizit qe kam me per zemer  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Nyx

> Varet per cin person behet fjal se mund te ket dhe shum persona per zemer


Ok e riformulojme pyetjen mqs nuk e kuptojne pjeserisht:

Si i therrisni  me perkedheli te dashurit apo te dashures?

----------


## jessi89

I thosha *rrusho rrusho*,po kur e mora vesh qe u qute Rrushit,e lash fare....LoL

----------


## Anetar_kastarof

> I thosha *rrusho rrusho*,po kur e mora vesh qe u qute Rrushit,e lash fare....LoL


hhahaha....nejse

e quaj mase shpeshi durrsake, nganjeher locke.......rrall her kokeforte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Olimp

Qore          :P

----------


## lenci_80

Dhe une po ta them varet se te dashura kam shum prandaj ta thash qe varet ciles  :shkelje syri:

----------


## strange

Epo varet se si na shkon muhabeti, kur grindemi i them shtrig, kokëderr, po nuk e le pa ma kthye shtrigan, kok fort,  :i ngrysur:  e kur jemi duke qesh  shpyrt loçke zemer e kështu me rrallë.

----------


## Flora82

zemer  ,  zemer   te  dy  : p

----------


## KOKASHTA

Shtrige.....

----------


## drague

Plaku i thote Hamza,se i
jep makines si "a do me i luftu turqit o HAMZA...........

----------


## maryp

i poshter............

----------


## arjeta3

vajzen -princess
ate-amore

----------


## OO7

loqkë  :ngerdheshje:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## suada dr

Kur eshte sjell mire-zemer, pupush,
Kur eshte sjell keq-dreq,poshtersire,qelbaniks.hahhahh

----------


## Bejbi

Kur jemi mire i them SHPIRT
Kur zihemi i them SURRAT, I POSHTER

----------

